# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Форум Жодино

## Asteriks

*Что Вам даёт общение на форуме? Готовы ли Вы от него отказаться? Как долго Вы можете выдержать без форумского общения?*

----------


## Asteriks

Общение на форумах имеет свои плюсы и минусы. Интересно мнение человека, изучающего это явление. Почитаем?




> Архив рубрики ‘листая форумов страницы...’
> Форумная жизнь
> Алекс 14.05.2009 · 2 комментария
> 
> В настоящее время стремительно развивается Интернет. С одной стороны, - это интересный, увлекательный мир, мир безграничных познавательных возможностей, захватывающих виртуальных путешествий. Можно подсмотреть чужую жизнь. Можно свободно находиться на форумах, скрываясь под ником. Можно, наконец, решить целый ряд собственных проблем. Вы можете общаться с другими, знакомиться, создать себе любой образ, выступать от имени любимого героя, быть кем угодно, чего вы никогда не реализуете в реальной жизни. Здесь вполне возможно освободиться от множества комплексов. Человек в жизни ничем не примечательный, может здесь своим внутренним, духовным содержанием очаровать остальных.
> 
>           Однако, с другой стороны, это и очень опасный мир. Являясь неким слепком, некой матрицей настоящего мира, он усиливает многие пороки, увеличивает возможность различных зависимостей. Отдаваясь этому миру, свободно, без боязни раскрывая себя,  легко оказаться в плену его установок. Легко завязнуть в навязчивой рекламе, поддаться пропаганде далеко нездоровых идей. Наконец, большая вероятность распределения львиной доли своего собственного времени в пользу net. Освободившись от некоторых проблем и почувствовав себя свободным в Интернете, человек может получить целый букет новых проблем в реальной жизни: материальных, межличностных, семейных.
> 
>           Человек подходит к компьютеру, включает его. Вот руки коснулись клавиатуры, курсор потянулся к иконке браузера…. Вот он долгожданный форум. Что произошло с ним? Тот, который за клавиатурой и тот, который в форуме – это одно и то же лицо? Или нечто случилось с ним, с его психикой? Что сейчас реализовывается: его подсознание, или что-то вновь проявившееся? Возможно, происходит его преобразование, некая личностная  трансформация и перед нами совершенно иной человек?
> ...

----------


## Irina

Что мне даёт форум? Приятное общение с интересными людьми. Отказываться не вижу смысла, а прожить - не знаю, смогу наверное, но не долго.

----------


## Asteriks

Форум - место встречи с симпатичными и не симпатичными мне людьми. Использую форум для компенсации недостатка общения, но чувствую, что наступает избыток последнего. Из трёх форумов в закладках один, общение более интересное на блогах, чем на форуме в последнее время. Форум Жодино - хороший форум.
Однако уходить отсюда не собираюсь, потому как потому.

----------


## BiZ111

да нормально всё ее ^^ (с)

----------


## Akasey

> ...Однако уходить отсюда не собираюсь, потому как потому.


 идти особо то некуда 

уже вроде почти ушёл

----------


## Asteriks

Дорогу осилит идущий. Всегда есть куда уйти, только оглянуться нужно. Но надо ли уходить?

----------


## BiZ111

А кто на иностранных форумах тусит?

----------


## Stych

я в чатах раньше сидел, сложно с ними, сленг, да и ваще, менталитет другой, так общаться трудно, а в нете вообще сложно.

----------


## Irina

Мне форум последнее время даёт большой заряд позитивного настроения. А это уже не мало.

----------


## Malaya

да..крутой форум..))
мне нрав)

----------


## rattlesnake

Внешне симпатичный форум. Какой внутри - пока не поняла.

----------


## Akasey

тёмный внутри

----------


## Irina

> тёмный внутри


Тёмный и загадочный

----------


## rattlesnake

Разгадка где-то рядом.

----------


## Akasey

хотелось бы по больше пресекать использование матерной речи

----------


## Carlen

по правде я не видел на форуме мата

----------

